# peacock aggression



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone, I have a red shoulder peacock that I purchased at a LFS close to me, he is about 4.5" long and has nice bright colors. At the time,my purchase was an impulse buy, and I had no knowledge of how to care for a cihlid, I didnt even know what type of fish it was! I put him in a 30 gallon tank with one four inch common pleco. He seemed fine, happy and eating well, but I noticed he was constantly hounding the pleco, chasing and bumping him unmercifully when the pleco was in the open. The tank was a bubble-front, with not much decoration in it, just a fake roman vase, a couple plants and a bubble wall. Eventually the pleco died, and I have to think that the peacock was the main cause. I am now cycling a new 72g tank, and am thinking of the fish I want to put in with the peacock. After reading much about it, I am leaning towards peaceful Haps, and a few lethrinops and peacocks. However, I would like to get smaller fish, in the 3" range, but I am worried that the peacock wont play nice. I built a large rock formation in the new tank, for hiding/ territory purposes, I also plan on introducing him last, so he doesnt get used to the tank first. If anyone has any tips on how to mitigate possible aggression, or if I should be worried, or am I overreacting? I would like to get it right before I get too far. Thanks for any advice! and sorry for long post!


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I would guess that your red shoulder (not known to be a particularly aggressive peacock) was royally pissed about being stuffed in a small tank with a big lug of a tank-mate! 

A 72 gallon is a great size for a peaceful male peacock/hap tank that also contains p. acei and yellow labs. Adding multiple fish at one time is important, as if making sure you have no female peacocks/haps (it's OK to have female labs or acei and you really can't tell anyway). Also, make sure the boys don't look similar.

That said, I've personally had to remove several peacocks because they refused to play nice and I didn't like their level of aggression -- including an otter point and a Eureka Red (both jacobfriberghi types and know to be a bit more aggressive), and a Sunshine, who unmercifully went after my beloved ruby red.

Generally adding a bunch at one time helps spread out the aggression. I no longer add less than three at a time. Hiding places are good, as are open areas.

Good luck!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I think you've made the best choice by adding him last...Let all your other fish become settled in before introducing him, or introduce them all at one...Don't make the mistake of moving him in first, then buying more fish!


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the great advice guys! I will post when I get everybody settled.


----------

